# IBS D and Overactive Bladder



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have both overactive bladder and bowel incontinence/ loose stool. Both problems are similar in symptoms though they impact different parts of the body.I am curious if any members of the group also have both problems? If yes, how are you treating them? Have you found common means of treating both problems?

Thanks!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi LOOSEGOOSE,

I don't know if my symptoms qualify as "overactive bladder" or not, but I've always thought of myself as tending in that direction. And I've had IBS-D for as long as I can remember, although up until a couple of years ago it was very mild.

I started the Specific Carbohydrate Diet two and a half months ago, and my IBS-D symptoms have pretty much been resolved. I'm sure you can imagine how happy I am about that, but I've also noticed several other changes in my body. The most notable one is the fact that two areas of very mild, but stubborn, eczema have cleared up. Another is my bladder situation. Although I still find myself going quite often, I generally feel that there isn't quite the urgency. Also, where I virtually always went two or more times during the night, now I find I can make it through the night going only once or twice. These are very subtle differences, and I realize that I may, in fact, only be perceiving them due to "wishful thinking" about how the SCD is affecting me. But that's the way it seems to me.

If there has, in fact, been a change, I would attribute it to less internal inflammation because of the diet. I can't state this categorically, as I haven't had any tests related to internal inflammation (I don't even know if there are any reliable tests for this). But all things point in that direction as far as I'm concerned.

I would highly recommend getting "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall. Perhaps the diet could help your IBS-D symptoms as well as it has helped mine -- and a slightly less active bladder might be a side benefit. I've been blogging about my experience on the diet (address below).

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Thanks for the tip. Is the Specific Carbohydrate diet similar to the Paleo Diet?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi LOOSEGOOSE,

The SCD is similar to paleo, but there are differences. I haven't read up on the paleo diet, but my understanding is that grains are not permitted, but other complex carbohydrates (e.g., sugar) are. The SCD prohibits all complex carbohydrates and only allows monosaccharides.

I've had almost entirely normal gut function for the past two and a half weeks. I don't know if I'll stay on the SCD forever, but based on my experience so far, I'll be staying on it for quite some time, as I'm very happy with the results so far.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

2 months SCD
http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Thanks for the explanation. I will research the SCD diet. It sounds like it really improved your quality of life.


----------



## dufusmatt (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Loosegoose,

I have CPPS which is probably similar to an overactive bladder (but also probably completely different). I was being treated by a physio for a while who told me that over 50% of his CPPS patients also suffered from IBS, which sort of makes sense since a good chunk of the bowel sits in the pelvis.

Are you taking Vesicare? Or any sort of muscle relaxant?


----------



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

dufusmatt said:


> Hey Loosegoose,
> 
> I have CPPS which is probably similar to an overactive bladder (but also probably completely different). I was being treated by a physio for a while who told me that over 50% of his CPPS patients also suffered from IBS, which sort of makes sense since a good chunk of the bowel sits in the pelvis.
> 
> Are you taking Vesicare? Or any sort of muscle relaxant?


Hi Dufusmatt,

Thanks for your response. I do take Vesicare twice daily but it is only moderately helpful. How are you treating your issues?


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

I have chronic Urinary Tract Infections for most adult life. Many antiotics for this and antibiotic therapy to repair bladder wall damage from infections making walls pretty raw.

IBS-D for 15 yrs since age 40, female.

I take Lotronex for my severe IBS-D for 6+yrs 2mg/day ......... it has been a miracle drug for me. Gave me my life back.

Still frequent pee but good to keep the flow going and I drink lots of water to flush system.

I also believe the pressure of bladder/gut work on each other, noticing relief after potty use of either pee or poop.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

LOOSEGOOSE said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have both overactive bladder and bowel incontinence/ loose stool. Both problems are similar in symptoms though they impact different parts of the body.I am curious if any members of the group also have both problems? If yes, how are you treating them? Have you found common means of treating both problems?
> 
> Thanks!


I have chronic IBS-D along with very frequent urination. I don't think for me it's a bladder problem per se, since I don't have urgency for no reason etc, I simply expel amazing quantities of urine. I'll empty a full bladder, then come back twenty minutes later and go again. I started keeping track and found that I was going something like 15-25 times within a 24-hr. period! All the doctors do is test me for diabetes, which is negative. Feel it's somehow related to my IBS-D but don't know how.


----------



## dufusmatt (Jun 18, 2013)

LOOSEGOOSE said:


> Hi Dufusmatt,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I do take Vesicare twice daily but it is only moderately helpful. How are you treating your issues?


Vesicare is meant to relax the muscle around the bladder, and only that muscle. I doubt it would interfere with the IBS but it might be interesting to see if there is a root cause for both. Do you suffer from anxiety?

I haven't really found a single treatment that works, just lots of little ones. Diazepam 5mg works great when the muscles are either rock solid or in spasm. Amitryptline is also meant to be good at relieving spasms but I personally avoid long term medications. Talking therapies/CBT in theory work great, but I've had little success.


----------



## LOOSEGOOSE (Jul 19, 2013)

dufusmatt said:


> Vesicare is meant to relax the muscle around the bladder, and only that muscle. I doubt it would interfere with the IBS but it might be interesting to see if there is a root cause for both. Do you suffer from anxiety?


Hi Matt,

Well, I suffer from a lot of life stresses. Not sure if that qualifies as anxiety. I take sertraline & neurontin for them,


----------

